# Things you just "don't get?"



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Is there something that you, in a small minority, just don't see the appeal to, despite most of your friends and the general public raving about it?

Just a few examples for me:

1. The Godfather movies

2. Hard liquor (undeveloped taste buds, maybe?)

3. Male jewelry (besides watches and cufflinks)

4. Tropical islands

5. Kate Hudson, Cameron Diaz and Julia Roberts


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Haven't heard the phrase _hard liquor_ (is there any other kind?) since I left the trailer park. To your list, may I add undarted suits.​


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

1. Automatic transmissions
2. Tattoos
3. Sushi
4. Smart phones, MP3 players
5. Exercise


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Undarted suits. (I just wanted to say it again.)​


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What I don't get is why do overweight people now have to pay for a second seat just because they are fat?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Because they ooze into the next guy's seat.​


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Peak and Pine said:


> Because they ooze into the next guy's seat.​


But fat people shouldn't have to pay for a second seat.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Pay per pound!*



Howard said:


> But fat people shouldn't have to pay for a second seat.


Airplanes are designed to carry a certain amount of passengers of regular weight. If a passenger weighs twice (or even 1.5 times IMO) as much as a normal seat occupant, they pay double!

Anyway, add 'social networking' (aka MySpace, Facebook, Twitter etc.) to the list.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Howard said:


> But fat people shouldn't have to pay for a second seat.


Then they should just stay home.
​


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Airplanes carry a certain amount of cargo load. If a fatso weighs twice (or even 1.5 times IMO) as much as a normal seat occupant, they pay double!
> Anyway, add 'social networking' (aka MySpace, Facebook, Twitter etc.) to the list.


So that's saying it's a "fat tax".


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Howard said:


> So that's saying it's a "fat tax".


Yeah.​


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

This thread.



JM


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

JosephM said:


> This thread. JM


Nicely done: short, concise, pithy.

You're almost at 100 posts - welcome to the club.


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

AMVanquish said:


> Hard liquor


People who "don't get" hard liquor. The type who will ask me what I'm drinking, ask to taste it, taste it, say "ew", and ask me why I would drink such a thing.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Howard said:


> But fat people shouldn't have to pay for a second seat.


Funny story from just last week. I'm boarding the plane and there's a couple about my age with a small child, and the father has a seat behind the mother while my ticket is the seat across the aisle.

Being an AAAC member I obviously offer my seat so the man can be closer to his family, and take the window seat in the next row.

Then...

Up...

Walks...

The person next to me. She had to be 400+

It wasn't that I had no room. It was that if I moved closer to the window to reduce friction her body would simply occupy the space and not give it back, sort of like Israel in 1967 

I guess the real question is, where is the line? Will they have one of those metal measurement devices like for carry on bags that a fat person would have to slip into to get on the plane?

-spence


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Cigarettes 

Tanning beds

Drugs (crack, cocaine, heroin, etc..)

Trolls that get suspended and come back under different usernames.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

DVDs (even netflix or those lists people make and share), March Madness / NCAA Bracketology, Halloween.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

1. Tattoos and piercings.

2. People with obituaries across the back window of their car.

3. Pitbulls

4. Wearing stupid-looking flat visor baseball caps at strange angles.

5. Women with advertising like "Juicy" written across their posteriors.

6. Rap

7. Contemporary Classical Music

8. Televangelists


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Beresford said:


> 7. Contemporary Classical Music


The rest of list I concur with but being a big fan of 20th Century composers, who for the most part fall into this category I disagree.

Also I would add Bogongs.( sub feral species of the welfare class)

Pre mixed drinks.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

1) Crocs

2) Jazz

3) Wine tastings 

4) The Wire 

5) Small food (as found on tasting menus)

6) The state of Oregon


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

What I just don't get that so many people love:

*Catcher in the Rye*

I hate that book.

Re: large folks flying... I used to do a ton of flying. Only once have I had a seat next to a huge person . Couldn't put down the arm rest between us. I literally had to sit with my torso at about a 20 degree angle and my legs swung over as far in the other direction as possible. I ended up sitting only during take off and the moment just before touchdown ( 3.5 hour flight).

I let the attendants know that I was very unhappy. They agreed that the situation was unacceptable and blamed other airline employees.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Breast implants

Led Zeppelin, Aerosmith and the Rolling Stones

The Social Contract

Bumper stickers

Fantasy baseball


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Those stupid ads on television about The Shamwow and Hercules Hook.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

"_Miracle_ Non-Iron Shirts" :devil:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bob Dylan's popularity as a singer.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

The list of what I don't get is certianly longer than what I do, but here is a go:

1. Reality TV

2. Why the news media keep talking about Lindsy Lohan (SP)

3. The popularity of American football

4. Why everyone drinks Merlot

5. The popularity of Harry Potter


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

1. Infomercials
2. Staten Island
3. Educational Statistics
4. The NBA
5. Curling (sorry Canada)
6. Sidney Crosby (again, sorry Canada-Ovechkin's 10 times the player)
7. People's obsessive concern with other's sexual orientations
8. NYC Government
9. English Footballers/English National Team


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Padded bras for women. 
Elevator shoes for men.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> 8. NYC Government


I might be able to help you out with this one -- every time you come across the term "city government" or some variation thereof, substitute the words "organized crime ring."

The behavior of its representatives will make a lot more sense that way.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

The sudden explosion of "Tea Partys"


----------



## ejm827 (Feb 15, 2007)

1. Reality television
2. Bob Dylan
3. March Madness
4. Paris Hilton
5. Starbucks (Tim Horton's is head and shoulders above Starbucks)
6. All the fuss over same-sex marriage
7. Forgiving every athlete, celbrity, politician, etc., when they have a press conference, turn on the tears, and offer a contrived apology.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wrist sweat bands. Are people having problems with sweaty wrists?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

rgrossicone said:


> 1. Infomercials
> 2. Staten Island
> 3. Educational Statistics
> 4. The NBA
> ...


Great list but I think English Footballers are easy to understand--their national team? Go figure.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Beresford said:


> 1. Tattoos and piercings.
> 
> 2. People with obituaries across the back window of their car.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Helvetia said:


> The sudden explosion of "Tea Partys"


Tea Partays I would understand. . . .


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

U2
Lost


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Beresford said:


> Tea Partays I would understand. . . .


Over on the Style Forum they prefer Green Tea Partays...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

smujd said:


> Lost


+1 This.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Bob Dylan's popularity as a singer.


Finally, something F'berg (Jesus, get a pronounceable name, will ya?) and I agree on: Dylan distaste. As you may know, Dylan (nee Zimmerman), pirated his name from Dylan Thomas and if you've ever read Thomas (or better, heard Thomas read Thomas) you'll be left wondering what they could possibly have in common.​


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> As you may know, Dylan (nee Zimmerman), pirated his name from Dylan Thomas and if you've ever read Thomas (or better, heard Thomas read Thomas) you'll be left wondering what they could possibly have in common.


If you compare Dylan's lyrics with Thomas' poems, I think it's fairly easy to see how much Dylan's writing style was influenced by Thomas. Thomas didn't always follow the established rules of poetic verse, something Bob Dylan clearly doesn't do either.

Cruiser


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Traveling for the purpose sight seeing, frankly I do not care what old buildings look like or leaning statues etc...

Audi's or BMW's....just not a fan. (I'm sure I'll hear it for this one)

Small vehicles, such as Mini Coopers, Smart cars, and the like. I would not feel safe in a car that small. 

American Idol.....seriously why???

4 button suits

Polyester

Hardcore sports fans

the state of West Virginia 

Tattoos

discrimination


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Howard said:


> What I don't get is why do overweight people now have to pay for a second seat just because they are fat?


I don't want fat people's love handles sitting on me...they should have to pay for extra seats.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Mannix said:


> I don't want fat people's love handles sitting on me...they should have to pay for extra seats.


Who are you and what have you done with Mannix!? Man, that was a "tone" I'd never thought I'd "hear" from you...you almost seemed agry about it!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Small vehicles, such as Mini Coopers, Smart cars, and the like. I would not feel safe in a car that small.


Try parking in my neck of the woods and you'd get it...sometimes I drive around for 45 minutes if I'm coming home late at night and curse the size of my Volvo.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> Try parking in my neck of the woods and you'd get it...sometimes I drive around for 45 minutes if I'm coming home late at night and curse the size of my Volvo.


LOL...whenever I go to a large city I always have trouble finding a spot (I drive a Lincoln Town Car) but I still would not feel safe in a small vehicle.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Mannix!? Man, that was a "tone" I'd never thought I'd "hear" from you...you almost seemed agry about it!:icon_smile_big:


I'm sorry...at that time I was pissed off. I'm fine now...ignore my snide comment, although I still would not like heavier people(or anyone for that matter) to be squished up against me on an airplane.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Mannix said:


> I'm sorry...at that time I was pissed off. I'm fine now...ignore my snide comment, although I still would not like heavier people(or anyone for that matter) to be squished up against me on an airplane.


I'd prob be able to deal if its a pretty 19 year old co-ed, but thats about it...


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Tattoos, excessive piercings, artificial color hair, fake boobs.

2. Not willing to admit what size you are.

3. Blatent advertising: like the "juicy" logos on short shorts, or Louis Vuitton bags.

4. Rap music/culture.. I'll throw drugs in this one.

The list goes on.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mannix said:


> I don't want fat people's love handles sitting on me...they should have to pay for extra seats.


So that goes for women too?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

why cars these days are as big as elephants.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*don't feed the...*



Howard said:


> So that goes for women too?


Yes, women are people too.


Howard said:


> why cars these days are as big as elephants.


Unskilled drivers compensate with tonnage.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Howard said:


> So that goes for women too?


Yes it does.



Howard said:


> why cars these days are as big as elephants.


I love big vehicles, and will always drive a huge a$$ car.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Now that I've read this thread, I see there ten that I don't get that are concerned with food and drink:

1. Insulated cocktail shakers
2. Flavored vodka (blue raspberry??)
3. 24-oz martinis
4. Signs advertising a "Happy Hour" that lasts for five hours
5. Cans labeled "Fruit Drink" that happily say they are made with "10% real fruit juice." This is supposed to be good and sufficient? Why not the other 90% as well?
6. The amount of air in a bag of potato chips vs. the ever-smaller amount of chips. 
7. The fact you can now buy small bottles of "simple syrup" for five bucks. (You don't even have to know how to boil water to make simple syrup because it's that...simple!)
8. Restaurants whose menus take about a half an hour to read through.
9. People dining alone who, when their cell phone rings (usually to a pop tune), answer it and talk in a booming voice that suggests they are trying to make themselves heard over and old, rickety land-line to someone in Singapore.
10. Being asked by a waiter or waitress if I am "still working on it."


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

In no particular order:


Girls with 50s bangs
suits WITH darts
compassion for murderers on death row
slam "poetry"
kids these days.
their emo music
David Blaine
hockey
overexposed blogger Maddox
Objectivism (Ayn Randism)
the wearing of workout clothes when not going to, coming from, or actually working out
blue-tooth headsets. Useful perhaps, but immensely dorky.
I definitely second on Crocs.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> If you compare Dylan's lyrics with Thomas' poems, I think it's fairly easy to see how much Dylan's writing style was influenced by Thomas. Thomas didn't always follow the established rules of poetic verse, something Bob Dylan clearly doesn't do either.
> 
> Cruiser


Well I can't say I've ever bothered to compare their writings side-by-side, but I, as a child of the '60s and the Manhattan coffee houses which fostered Dylan (I am his contemporary) preferred to skip a few blocks west to Hudson Street and the White Horse where Dylan (Thomas) drank himself to death 9 years prior to my arrival. Some hangers-on there knew him. I wish I had.

Somehow the ghost of Thomas struck me as more relevant than the living and spaced-out Bob Dylan. Sorry, Cruiser, I find nothing about them similar.
​


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Well I can't say I've ever bothered to compare their writings side-by-side, but I, as a child of the '60s and the Manhattan coffee houses which fostered Dylan (I am his contemporary) preferred to skip a few blocks west to Hudson Street and the White Horse where Dylan (Thomas) drank himself to death 9 years prior to my arrival. Some hangers-on there knew him. I wish I had.
> 
> Somehow the ghost of Thomas struck me as more relevant than the living and spaced-out Bob Dylan. Sorry, Cruiser, I find nothing about them similar.​


You're probably older than me. At age 60 I'm a little young to be a contemporary of Thomas, but I was introduced to him when I minored in Literature in college; and I have been a big fan of Bob Dylan dating back to shortly after he went electric at the Newport Folk Festival.

With regard to a comparison, I was talking more about style than content. For example, here is one person's description of Thomas' style from an on line essay:

_"Thomas's style of verse employs free association and musical concatenations. It sounds musical, but is this its sole effect - as word music where sense is secondary to euphonic syntax?"_
https://www.literature-study-online.com/essays/thomas.html

You could substitute Bob Dylan's name for Thomas in that quote and it would fit to a tee.

_Yes, my guard stood hard when abstract threats_
_Too noble to neglect_
_Deceived me into thinking_
_I had something to protect_
_Good and bad, I define these terms_
_Quite clear, no doubt, somehow._
_Ah, but I was so much older then,_
_I'm younger than that now._

_My Back Pages_ by Bob Dylan

It does make for interesting conversation. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Perhaps I was unclear. I am not a contemporary of Dylan Thomas (Christ, he was born on the eve of WWI!); I am a contemporary of _Bob_ Dylan. And tho you and I disagree apparently on the merits of this pair, I do like the lyrics you quoted (but as performed by the Byrds).​


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Perhaps I was unclear. I am not a contemporary of Dylan Thomas (Christ, he was born on the eve of WWI​


​I know. I was just having some fun with you. You seem like a good sport. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Peachey Carnehan said:


> ...
> [*]overexposed blogger Maddox
> ...


Not that I don't agree with you on this one, but Maddox is definitely not something I expected to pop up in this discussion.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I forgot one.

Energy drinks - especially those that claim you won't crash. You can't get something for nothing.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> I forgot one.
> 
> Energy drinks - especially those that claim you won't crash. You can't get something for nothing.


But Red Bull gives you wings...and happy endings...y'all see that one?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

*What people will pay for things*

No, I'm not talking about $1000 suits or $500 shoes (this time!). It's much more mundane.

I just got back from the supermarket and one of the items on my mental list was toilet paper. I bought the cheapest brand, at a unit price of $0.345 per hundred (or fifty) square feet. The most expensive brand was $1.95 for the exact same product. Granted, there are presumably some slight differences, but we all know that the product and its use are pretty basic. Why would anyone pay almost six times the unit price for something that's going to wind up in the sewer plant?

Now, about those $500 shoes . . .


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I wish my tush wasn't so sensitive...I actually bring my own tp to work because the generic brand the Dept of Ed uses is as soft as sandpaper. Sorry if thats TMI...


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*I can't believe I hadn't thought of this earlier...*

GOLF.

Watching it on tv, playing it, talking about it. It bores me to tears. If anyone wants to spend a few hours chasing around a little ball, my daughter is just beginning to walk, and is crawling like a motorboat...we could always use a good babysitter! I'm sure Tiger Woods is really talented, but I just don't get it, honestly.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

rgrossicone said:


> I wish my tush wasn't so sensitive...I actually bring my own tp to work because the generic brand the Dept of Ed uses is as soft as sandpaper. Sorry if thats TMI...


I should bring my own myself cause of the crappy tp I use at work stinks and it's just not enough to cover my area.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When they say "sport jackets" aren't made for sports.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> I should bring my own myself cause of the crappy tp I use at work stinks and it's just not enough to cover my area.


LOL. Howard, if the TP you are using at work already stinks, you might be pulling it from the wrong place! In any event, it wasn't meant to be sniffed.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^ Jack look at the can of worms you've opened up! LOL


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

rgrossicone said:


> *GOLF.*
> 
> Watching it on tv, playing it, talking about it. It bores me to tears.


Plus one to that, sir.

Golf is _not _a spectator sport. Nor is it much of a sport at all. Unless you could change it so that when the likes of a Tiger Woods was teeing off you had a couple of 7-foot Black guys trying to block his swing, you know, like in the NBA.
​


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*don't get it*

1. Sports fans
2. People who wait in line at fast food restaurants
3. People who watch golf on tv
4. Men who find two or more women better than one, when sometimes one is too many!
5. Men who think that wearing a pink shirt means your gay.
6. Men who wash their hands after using a public restroom, then use their clean hand to open the door.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mannix said:


> LOL...whenever I go to a large city I always have trouble finding a spot (*I drive a Lincoln Town Car)* but I still would not feel safe in a small vehicle.


Now I understand your line about Audi and BWMs


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

NASCAR


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*nascar*



coynedj said:


> NASCAR


... except if I were one of the drivers.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Oprah Winfrey
Reality TV
Drinks that parade around as martinis
The GOP
The DNC
Why someone would muck-up premium liquor with a mixer
Madonna
Tom Cruise
NASCAR
Yellow shirts
Crocs
Baseball caps worn backwards
Applebee's
Ben Harper
Kevin Costner
Men's Warehouse
LinkedIn
Ethanol
Hugo Chavez
Untucked shirts on any man over 30
The Cheesecake Factory
Bill O'Reilly
Keith Olbermann
Jewell (what genre is she now?)
Obese women who cram their flab into clothes four sizes too small
Bud Selig
Bluetooth headsets
Belt clips for PDAs and cell phones
Inept wait staff who think they're still entitled to a 20 percent tip


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

The Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Thermactor (Feb 8, 2009)

Howard said:


> What I don't get is why do overweight people now have to pay for a second seat just because they are fat?


Because
1) They make other pax absolutely miserable
2) They weigh more and that can screw with the flight trim, particularly on smaller a/c such as RJs

What I "don't get" is the "trad" look on this forum. Dressing up in a tattered, wrinkled jacket and looking like something out of the 1940s isn't appealing to the general public. What's wrong with the good old fashioned black/charcoal/navy blazer and suit?

What I "don't get" is the obsession of people from New Jersey to brag about it as if it's a good thing.
What I "don't get" is the obsession of people from New York, particularly Brooklyn, to act as if being from Brooklyn makes them cool, tough, and hip.
What I "don't get" is the general obsession with baseball. Thank heavens it's a dead and dying sport.
What I "don't get" is the tendency of parents to shove their babies into other people's faces. "HEY LOOK AT ME, I HAVE REPRODUCED! MY FECUNDITY IS ASSURED! LOOK AT MY BAAAABY! BABY ON BOARD!"
What I "don't get" is the fact that some people buy GM/F products.
What I "don't get" is...

BONUS! 
More things I don't get (short list)
Narrow lapels
Four in hand tie knots, again, as if they are a good thing. They are a beginner's knot, suited to a four year old who can barely tie his shoes. They look horrible.
People wearing hats indoors
Baseball caps as a fashion item
Big watches
Women's jewelry that involves big stones that aren't diamonds - they look bad
People who impose their value systems on others
Organized religion of any sort
Lifted trucks
Obsession over CO2 emissions - sounds like a nice scam for governments to tax people by selling "carbon credits" to companies that will pass the added expense on to the people.
Big hair
Big sunglasses on women - they're an afterthought from the 70s and whomever is responsible for making them fashionable again ought to be imprisoned.


----------



## Thermactor (Feb 8, 2009)

Beresford said:


> 1. Tattoos and piercings.
> 2. People with obituaries across the back window of their car.
> 3. Pitbulls
> 4. Wearing stupid-looking flat visor baseball caps at strange angles.
> ...


Excellent list. :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Howard, if the TP you are using at work already stinks, you might be pulling it from the wrong place! In any event, it wasn't meant to be sniffed.


I meant the tp falls apart.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> Plus one to that, sir.
> 
> Golf is _not _a spectator sport. Nor is it much of a sport at all. Unless you could change it so that when the likes of a Tiger Woods was teeing off you had a couple of 7-foot Black guys trying to block his swing, you know, like in the NBA.
> ​


​What I don't get is: People who feel the need to complain about golf or other sports; as if anyone cares what games they like to watch or play. Most people probably hate to watch/play some games; whether they be soccer, hockey, or baseball; and love to watch and play some others. That's why there are so many different games to play.

"Piss and Moan," no one wants you to like Golf.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Oprah Winfrey
> Reality TV
> Drinks that parade around as martinis
> The GOP
> ...


This list is pretty close to mine, although backwards ballcaps and untucked shirts dont really bug me...but I really dont get nascar it's like why not just set up a grandstand on the side of a freeway somewhere (at least that way you get to see a variety of cars)...and after eating there a couple of times I'm thouroghly convinced that people only like cheesecake factory because they think they're supposed to (the same goes for pf changs)...

I'd also like to add the New York Yankees and Boston Red Sox to that list as well (well, no I kinda get the Red Sox, I mean once the Cubs finally break the seal I'm sure at least 50% of the Bosox fans will jump onto the much shinier bandwaggon)...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm grouchy today, so here are a few more....

Parents who think the schools need to raise their children

People who think social media is the end-all

Why someone would buy Fuji water when most people in that country don't have access to potable water

Why we even care about the Octo-Mom


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

WWF/RAW


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Merlot


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

French cars


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Celebrity gossip/Tabloids, what a waste of time/energy/carbon emissions


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Video games


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

"Knight Rider"


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Dave Mathews Band/John Mayer


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Brand logos on clothing


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Women's clothing designer doing MEN'S clothes


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Shopping malls


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Thermactor said:


> What I "don't get" is the obsession of people from New York, particularly Brooklyn, to act as if being from Brooklyn makes them cool, tough, and hip.
> What I "don't get" is the general obsession with baseball. Thank heavens it's a dead and dying sport.
> What I "don't get" is the tendency of parents to shove their babies into other people's faces. "HEY LOOK AT ME, I HAVE REPRODUCED! MY FECUNDITY IS ASSURED! LOOK AT MY BAAAABY! BABY ON BOARD!"


People who use internet anonymity to act like pricks on forums they've just joined.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

spudnik99 said:


> Shopping malls


?


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Televised sports, I'd rather play something.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

And my daughter is beautiful, so have another look.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, shopping malls, what contrived environment, especially the new kind that simulate streets a la Disneyland/WDW.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> And my daughter is beautiful, so have another look.


+1 :icon_smile:


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't get Cadillac, they're gone way down since the eighties.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Microsoft Windows


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Starbuck Coffee's prices


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

X-Men


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

That whole Roswell/Area 51 stuff


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Most fast food (In-n-Out Burger excepted)


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Politicians


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Spudnik are you trying to get up to 100 posts to get the BB discount card?


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Broadway musicals


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Oops, sorry for rant


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> People who use internet anonymity to act like pricks on forums they've just joined.


They may not be acting.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> And my daughter is beautiful, so have another look.


You are absolutely right, Rob, she is.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> You are absolutely right, Rob, she is.


That's true!!! She is a cutie!!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Dennis Miller's sense of humor (and I agree with a lot of his politics)


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Dennis Miller's sense of humor (and I agree with a lot of his politics)


That's funny. I hate his politics, but I sometimes like his humor.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Maybe he's just too intellectual for me or something. I never thought he was funny on Saturday Night Live, thought he was a disaster on Monday Night Football and don't understand why Bill O'Reilly thinks he's so great.

I don't necessarily agree with all his politics (although I do agree with more than half probably.) I just don't think Dennis Miller is as smart as he seems to have decided he is.

I do tend to go for sillier humor I suppose.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Dennis Miller's sense of humor (and I agree with a lot of his politics)


I run hot and cold with Miller. The MNF thing was a disaster.

I do think one of the funnier things he ever did on SNL was a Weekend Update story about Kenny G's new Christmas Album:

"Happy Birthday, Jesus. I Hope You Like Crap."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> And my daughter is beautiful, so have another look.


Indeed she is beautiful...and having seen your picture (in previous posts), we can only conclude that her mother is beautiful as well and that is from whence your daughter gets her beauty!


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Orsini's signature photo is beautiful*

Finding Dennis Miller unfunny is not a minority opinion.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

today's music on the radio.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Bangers*

Those fellows who buy a deck of smokes and then thawack the hell out of it... sounds like they're chasing a roach across the counter!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you know why they do that?​


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

CO,



chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Finding Dennis Miller unfunny is not a minority opinion.


Another case of the majority being wrong.

Karl


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Spence said:


> Funny story from just last week. I'm boarding the plane and there's a couple about my age with a small child, and the father has a seat behind the mother while my ticket is the seat across the aisle.
> 
> Being an AAAC member I obviously offer my seat so the man can be closer to his family, and take the window seat in the next row.
> 
> ...


I say the airlines should charge by the pound.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

My list:

The American League
The Reformation
Dr. Pepper (vile stuff)
Any ketchup other than Heinz
College Football
Russian defense policy since 1992
Why women change their hairstyles so often
People who never say thank you and dont give you the hand when you allow them in front of you while driving (not the finger mind you, the hand)
SUVs for anyone not living in the mountains, desert or some other ruggged locale
The Carter administration
Nostalgia for the Confederacy
The Swiss voting system
The Airbus A380
Most domestic beer
Tapas
My boss
Trying to exit the Atlanta airport
The Baader Meinhof Gang and the RAF
Tattoos
The Death Penalty


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hollywood and it's infatuation with itself

Being star struck - I'd rather not meet Brad Pit, George Clooney, Julia Roberts or any of the rest of them.

People who vote without a clear political ideology - 80% of America. 
I don't have one either so I don't vote.

Conspicuous consumption


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

What ESPN has done to monday Night Football.


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

Karl89 said:


> College Football


I'm not even going to touch the Death Penalty, but you're from Texas and you don't like college football, the single greatest human institution in the history of civilization?!

I cannot fathom this.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

BC,

Grew up in NYC. Went to SMU. No College Football tradition in NYC since the 40s and the less said about SMU and football the better.

Karl


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

jackmccullough said:


> That's funny. I hate his politics, but I sometimes like his humor.


Political humorist I most dislike:
I find Bill Maher to be far less funny and far more arrogant than Dennis Miller.


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

Karl89 said:


> Grew up in NYC. Went to SMU. No College Football tradition in NYC since the 40s and the less said about SMU and football the better.


You have my condolences. Still, football in Texas is something else. I remember going to the USC v. Texas Rose Bowl a few years back and listening to Mack Brown's victory speech. In this order, he thanked: 1) the fans; 2) God; 3) Texas high school football.

Now that was an otherworldly experience. If that's not enough to get you to buy into the culture, I don't know what is.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Karl89 said:


> BC,
> 
> Grew up in NYC. Went to SMU. No College Football tradition in NYC since the 40s and _the less said about SMU and football the better.
> _
> Karl


Indeed, indeed. I was, in some for or other, there.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Bangers redux*



Pitt 84 said:


> Those fellows who buy a deck of smokes and then thawack the hell out of it... sounds like they're chasing a roach across the counter!


To Peak & Pine, yes I do, I grew up around smokers and smoked myself for a long time...at that time the prevelant smoke was the short which were not as tightly wraped and tended to settle and a tap was needed to pack the filler. This was actually a tap, one, on a suface or with a finger. I've since had few projects in the tobac industry...with the advent of modern machines & filters & boxes the need to tap has greatly deminished (according to the industry).

I'm not talking about seasoned middle aged smoker who taps lightly, quickly, & unobtrusivly, it's the 20 something git who makes a demonstation of loudly smacking his deck so everyone in range can see that he knows his stuff.

Maybe a small pive but it is part of the advancing tide of laxity we find all about us. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> 2. Staten Island


Ouch!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

luxury SUVs
Twitter
jazz
reality TV
energy drinks and flavored water
texting
American Idol
televised poker
people who stop in the doorway
talking in theaters
"new and improved" which is it?
hockey's shooting over the glass penalty
the dive rule in lacrosse


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When a sign says no wagons permitted beyond this point and then I see later wagons near people's homes.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Why people slow down for a green light?


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Howard said:


> When a sign says no wagons permitted beyond this point and then I see later wagons near people's homes.


Are you Amish?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

WA said:


> Why people slow down for a green light?


Anticipation perhaps?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WA said:


> Are you Amish?


No I'm a cart attendant at Pathmark.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Twitter. While I'm more techno-savvy than most, I've yet to understand a practical use.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Abercrombie/Hollister/American Eagle T-shirts that advertise non-existant locations, etc.
Designer T-shirts in general.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

SlowE30 said:


> Abercrombie/Hollister/American Eagle T-shirts that advertise non-existant locations, etc.
> Designer T-shirts in general.


+3 they're horrible


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Howard said:


> Those stupid ads on television about The Shamwow and Hercules Hook.


If it makes you feel in any better, the Shamwow guy was arrested for punching a prostitute a few weeks ago.

What I don't get is the Snuggie Pub Crawl that took place in Chicago this past Saturday. Yes, a Snuggie Pub Crawl. You know, those dumb blankets with arms.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> If it makes you feel in any better, the Shamwow guy was arrested for punching a prostitute a few weeks ago.
> 
> What I don't get is the Snuggie Pub Crawl that took place in Chicago this past Saturday. Yes, a Snuggie Pub Crawl. You know, those dumb blankets with arms.


I've seen those blankets with armholes,It's no big deal you could do the same thing with a blanket and cut holes in it,wear it outside and look like a complete idiot.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Would you be a well-dressed complete idiot??


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Pitt 84 said:


> To Peak & Pine, yes I do, I grew up around smokers and smoked myself for a long time...at that time the prevelant smoke was the short which were not as tightly wraped and tended to settle and a tap was needed to pack the filler.
> Maybe a small pive but it is part of the advancing tide of laxity we find all about us. :icon_smile_wink:


Good. You've got it right. Almost. It began with non-filters where often the tobacco might fall out unless "packed", or smacked repeatedly against a hard surface.

And old habits die hard: I still shake the milk bottle before pouring 'cause when I was a kid there was no such thing as homogenization.​


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> And old habits die hard: I still shake the milk bottle before pouring 'cause when I was a kid there was no such thing as homogenization.​


Forget homogenization. Up here we're just trying to hang onto pasteurization. (Just a slight exaggeration.)


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

psycho1964 said:


> Ouch!


Sorry psycho...I'm allowed though, I grew up there. It really is its own little world!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

People who sit in a drive-through lane for 10 mintes (bank, McDonald's...whatever), when they get could have parked their cars, gotten off their ample areses, taken care of business, and been on their merry way in half the time.

Alcohol-free beer

Fat free mayo (yuck!)

People who order a super-sized burger and fries, and wash it down with a Diet Coke

Women who stay with abusive husbands and boyfriends

Why Barbara Walters is still hanging around and annoying people

Why my beloved Cubbies are perpetual bridesmaids

Why I reliably chip in for a birdie at least a 2-4 times a year, but fail to drain routine four-footers on a frighteningly regular basis.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

rgrossicone said:


> I wish my tush wasn't so sensitive...I actually bring my own tp to work because the generic brand the Dept of Ed uses is as soft as sandpaper. Sorry if thats TMI...


This reminds me of something I don't get: why people are willing to do that in a public restroom, unless they're so sick that they have no choice.

I've always considered one of the major advantages of being a man is that we can at least urinate in a public restroom without touching any part of the toilet. I even flush with the sole of my shoe. Then, when I get home, I put on some plastic gloves, grab some tongs, and throw away the shoe -- and the tongs. (Okay, the last sentence is a joke.)


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

The current trend among younger women of buying pants long enough to cover their shoes, then cutting a slit on the outside of each leg up to where the proper bottom of the pant leg should be. I asked a 30-ish friend of mine about it recently when I saw her in a pair; I mentioned, only semi-facetiously, that there are these people called tailors who will hem pants to the proper length for a fee (I know her well enough to know that what I was saying wouldn't offend her). She looked at me like I was speaking Chinese.

The current trend among younger men to not only cut the sleeves off of their t-shirts, but to also cut the sides away almost down to the bottom of a shirt, so they're wearing about 25% of a complete shirt. I guess I could see it for yard work or the gym or something, but I see this all summer in places like restaurants and stores. 

Ranch dressing

Expensive ($30K+) pickup trucks. Pickups seem utilitarian to me; unless you plan to haul stuff in one, why would you want one? If you do plan to haul stuff, why would you want to do it in a $30K+ vehicle? You could've spent $20-25K on a nice car, then spent the rest on a new basic pickup, or even less on an older used one.

The piercing some girls get between their upper lip and nose


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> I run hot and cold with Miller. The MNF thing was a disaster.
> 
> I do think one of the funnier things he ever did on SNL was a Weekend Update story about Kenny G's new Christmas Album:
> 
> "Happy Birthday, Jesus. I Hope You Like Crap."


I'm 100% certain that was Norm MacDonald.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry96 said:


> This reminds me of something I don't get: why people are willing to do that in a public restroom, unless they're so sick that they have no choice.


It's very unhealthy to not go when you have to go. I have a friend at work who is the same way, and he's never "right".


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't get how, with startling statistical evidence, the best regular season sports teams fail to make it out of the playoffs.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Would you be a well-dressed complete idiot??


No you wouldn't.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Why some people refuse to wash their hands sometimes after being in the restroom,they flush and leave,no soap or towels,maybe some people should just bring a small bottle of hand sanitizer with them.


----------



## stylishopper (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't get it why some people mess up with other peoples' lives even though his own life sucks.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*broadside*



WA said:


> Why people slow down for a green light?


When approaching an intersection...? Because they don't want to get broadsided by someone running a red.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*fast food*



spudnik99 said:


> Most fast food (In-n-Out Burger excepted)


I'll take that one step further.... why do people wait in line for the stuff?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*THIS HAS TO BE IT FOR ALL OF US*

...the fake to third, back to first pick off move. I've been watching baseball siunce I was a young boy, and anytime there was a first and third situation in a close game, this was always employed. Can anyone remember the last time they actually saw it work?????


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> ...the fake to third, back to first pick off move. I've been watching baseball siunce I was a young boy, and anytime there was a first and third situation in a close game, this was always employed. Can anyone remember the last time they actually saw it work?????


Speaking as someone who had a very brief career on the mound, it's purely to try to keep both runners honest, keep them from getting too big of a lead. No one really expects to actually pick someone off doing that. In fact, most of the time all the pitcher is doing is shrinking the lead the base runner is taking to maybe cut down by one the number of bases he can take in the event the batter gets a hit. A true pick off move looks very different.

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

chava said:


> I'll take that one step further.... why do people wait in line for the stuff?


My guess is because we're hungry and we need something whatever tickles our fancy.


----------



## radisri (Dec 12, 2003)

chava said:


> When approaching an intersection...? Because they don't want to get broadsided by someone running a red.


In my area this is a good idea people running red lights well after the light has changed.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Harry96 said:


> Expensive ($30K+) pickup trucks. Pickups seem utilitarian to me; unless you plan to haul stuff in one, why would you want one? If you do plan to haul stuff, why would you want to do it in a $30K+ vehicle? You could've spent $20-25K on a nice car, then spent the rest on a new basic pickup, or even less on an older used one.


Them's fightin' words! :crazy:

$20k-$25k doesn't buy much of a truck or a car. A $25k truck is a half ton (no diesel, limited towing). A $25k car is solid yet boring and unrefined. Sure, you can spend $50k and get a truck and a car, but you won't have much of either.

My GMC 2500HD crewcab, diesel (LBZ), Allison, 4x4 ran close to $50k by the time I added the bedliner and some other goodies, but it was either that or the Rover (as I told my wife, I SAVED $20k by not getting the Rover). I need something that seats 4 adults comfortably and is nice inside during the week and will get my out into the brush on the weekends. Sure, I could have gotten a bare bones 3/4 ton diesel 4x4 for the weekends, but I would have dropped another $45k on a car for the week days.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

chava said:


> When approaching an intersection...? Because they don't want to get broadsided by someone running a red.


What I really don't get in regards to driving is the near extinction of the directional. Almost nobody, at least in these God-forsaken California parts, uses their signal anymore. Perhaps people feel like they have surveyed the situation, and no one being to their immediate side, they can safely turn without letting anyone know. What they often forget is that when they want to get into the lane to their left, for example, the fact that no one is in that lane doesn't mean that the person in the lane further left isn't about to turn into the lane to their right. I see near collisions like this because neither driver sees the need to signal.

Apart from safety there are times where I am coming down my little street about to turn right onto the main cross street...I see a car coming just fast enough so that I cannot turn without cutting him off (I get 0-60 in several minutes), yet he is going just slow enough to cause me to wait more than my patience wishes to allow....at the last minute he turns right onto my street..my wait has been in vain, because the driver did not take the 1/2 second to signal.

Sorry for the rant...

I really don't get not signalling.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

smujd said:


> Them's fightin' words! :crazy:
> 
> $20k-$25k doesn't buy much of a truck or a car. A $25k truck is a half ton (no diesel, limited towing). * A $25k car is solid yet boring and unrefined.* Sure, you can spend $50k and get a truck and a car, but you won't have much of either.
> 
> My GMC 2500HD crewcab, diesel (LBZ), Allison, 4x4 ran close to $50k by the time I added the bedliner and some other goodies, but it was either that or the Rover (as I told my wife, I SAVED $20k by not getting the Rover). I need something that seats 4 adults comfortably and is nice inside during the week and will get my out into the brush on the weekends. Sure, I could have gotten a bare bones 3/4 ton diesel 4x4 for the weekends, but I would have dropped another $45k on a car for the week days.


The 25k market is pretty good at the moment actually I think. I suppose it all depends on your defintion of boring and unrefined. You could get a pretty well equipped GTI for less than 25k and plus chipping, ecu flash(maybe another 1.5k) and you have a very fun car and last I looked the VW interiors were quite nice(thanks go audi). Just an example


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr. Golem said:


> The 25k market is pretty good at the moment actually I think. I suppose it all depends on your defintion of boring and unrefined. You could get a pretty well equipped GTI for less than 25k and plus chipping, ecu flash(maybe another 1.5k) and you have a very fun car and last I looked the VW interiors were quite nice(thanks go audi). Just an example


That's fair. Although, I do consider the GTI unrefined. Not to say that it isn't a good buy, just not for my needs and desires.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Why people jaywalk or walk in between cars.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

smujd said:


> That's fair. Although, I do consider the GTI unrefined. Not to say that it isn't a good buy, just not for my needs and desires.


What's more your taste?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

why us men get stepped on by high maintainence women or who think they're high maintainence.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr. Golem said:


> What's more your taste?


In the fun to drive category, I lean towards the M3 and 911 GT3. Neither or which I currently own (well, never owned a GT3) but have the good fortune to drive as I like.

More practical--although less fun--I found the Infiniti G35 (manual transmission) to be a shockingly fun, fairly well built car. At ~$33k, I think it's the best bang for you buck for an entry level luxury sports-ish sedan.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Howard said:


> why us men get stepped on by high maintainence women or who think they're high maintainence.


Harry Burns: There are two kinds of women: high maintenance and low maintenance.

Sally Albright: Which one am I?

Harry Burns: You're the worst kind; you're high maintenance but you think you're low maintenance.

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr. Golem said:


> What's more your taste?


I still think the 500E was the best "all around" package ever offered. What a car! It has been surpassed by mor emodern cars, but if MB would make a new version (and no, the E55 does not come close), I would absolutely buy one.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't get this:

https://www.nypost.com/seven/042720...plane_photo_op_startles_new_yorker_166470.htm

What were they thinking?!?!?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Beresford said:


> I don't get this:
> 
> https://www.nypost.com/seven/042720...plane_photo_op_startles_new_yorker_166470.htm
> 
> What were they thinking?!?!?


My buddies wife phoned him and he was ready to leave work to pick up his kid...people panic very easily nowadays. Poor choice of setting by the feds on this one. I do love the Post's headline though, such a blue collar republican bastion calling it an "Obama photo op". Nice.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

smujd said:


> I still think the 500E was the best "all around" package ever offered. What a car! It has been surpassed by mor emodern cars, but if MB would make a new version (and no, the E55 does not come close), I would absolutely buy one.


Honestly, i wouldn't recommend a Benz from the last fifteen years. The quality has been sub par because of some of the cut backs. The good news is that it seems to be improving with year 2009, the new E class is pretty fantastic. The tanks from the 80s are still going strong and quite beautiful.

Of course the downfall with most Benzes is that they don't come in a manual(except some of the C class models).


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Howard said:


> why us men get stepped on by high maintainence women or who think they're high maintainence.


I like that one.

I'll also add:


*People that wear sweaters as fashion accessories.* It's friggin 90 degrees Fahrenheit in the shade, and there's some ass walking down the street with a tennis sweater over his shoulders. I doubt he's held a racket in his life. Take that crap back to the Hamptons and stay there!
*People who walk down the street and talk about nothing on their cell phones.* They must have been horrifically boring prior to 1996. I'm considering a cell jammer.
*Cheap suits.* Take a walk around 34th street and you'll see what I'm talking about. If someone is at a job, and the company isn't paying them much and they feel compelled to wear a $100 suit, I'd implore them to tell their boss to shove it and find a nice buttondown and a pair of khakis. The cheap suit doesn't make 'em look any more professional.
*Cologne.* I'm sure there's some nice ones out there somewhere, but the people that typically wear it haven't found them yet, and they like to bathe in it. Many often think it's a replacement for deodorant.
*Golf.* The only thing possibly more boring than playing it is watching someone else play it. The sports commentators have uncannily soothing voices that make me look like a narcoleptic. I associate just about anyone who both lives west of the Hudson River and is boring as someone who probably likes golf. It is the antithesis of life.

:icon_smile_big:

--A


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

alec4444 said:


> I like that one.
> 
> I'll also add:
> 
> ...




I do this, and I'm going to keep on doing it too! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> People who walk down the street and talk about nothing on their cell phones. They must have been horrifically boring prior to 1996. I'm considering a cell jammer.


I agree,It must be a new fashion statement for everyone now.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Back at Peak & Pine*

We are on the same page...where I came up shorts was slang for non filters...


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

alec4444 said:


> *People who walk down the street and talk about nothing on their cell phones.*


Having spent far too many hours on airplanes, I find that people who talk about nothing on their cell phones on the plane even worse. They're on the phone until the flight attendant tells them for the third time to turn it off, and then get back on as soon as they can after the plane lands. And they often figure that, since they've just travelled a long way, they need to shout so that the people on the other end can hear them. On a delayed flight, I had someone across from me declare on the phone how the delays were "unacceptable" about 50 times, until I was very close to yelling at him "Then don't accept it! Either fly the plane yourself, or get off!"

Rant over.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

alec4444 said:


> I like that one.
> 
> *Golf.* The only thing possibly more boring than playing it is watching someone else play it.


And, unless it involves the cart girl, even more boring yet is listening to someone describe a round/hole/etc. they recently played.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr. Golem said:


> Honestly, i wouldn't recommend a Benz from the last fifteen years. The quality has been sub par because of some of the cut backs. The good news is that it seems to be improving with year 2009, the new E class is pretty fantastic. The tanks from the 80s are still going strong and quite beautiful.
> 
> Of course the downfall with most Benzes is that they don't come in a manual(except some of the C class models).


Agreed. In '01, my Mom finally gave up her '85 300TD. She got the E Class diesel (I forget the model designation). She bought the E Class sight unseen (grew up in a MB family, had always driven MB). She hated that car and ditched it after ~18 months. Now she's solidly a BMW X5 driver and doubt she will ever return to MB--can't really blame her.

MB styling has improved substantially over the past ~5 years, but the quality is still lacking, IMO.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

^The Benz styling left me fairly uninspired. That's probably why I recently bought an Audi A6 Avant.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Am I wrong to like the SL 600?


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

ksinc said:


> Am I wrong to like the SL 600?


Well, the better question is this: "If I want a 12 cylinder car, do I want it to be a Mercedes?" Alternatively, "If I want a Mercedes, do I think a 12 cylinder model is on the efficient frontier?"

If I wanted a luxury sedan, I'd buy a Mercedes. If I wanted a really (x2) fast car with awesome performance, I might buy something else.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

bigchris1313 said:


> Well, the better question is this: "If I want a 12 cylinder car, do I want it to be a Mercedes?" Alternatively, "If I want a Mercedes, do I think a 12 cylinder model is on the efficient frontier?"
> 
> If I wanted a luxury sedan, I'd buy a Mercedes. If I wanted a really (x2) fast car with awesome performance, I might buy something else.


I have no idea what the "efficient frontier" is, but I don't think it is a consideration for me. I think the engine seems more efficient than the SL63; about the same HP. Maybe efficient is the wrong word; it seems like it would have a longer life - maybe it's the opposite though.

I just didn't like the SL 550 numbers compared to my current car.

It's one of the few cars I like right now. I was asking mostly regarding the styling; the same 550/600.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

rgrossicone said:


> .people panic very easily nowadays.


Yes indeed look at the way the Mexican pandemic, yet to be proven, is generating fear and uncertainty. It didn't take it long to grab centre stage in tv and radio media.

On the plus side its pushed the GFC and rising unemployment rates from their position as the lead article in news.


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

alec4444 said:


> *People that wear sweaters as fashion accessories.* It's friggin 90 degrees Fahrenheit in the shade, and there's some ass walking down the street with a tennis sweater over his shoulders. I doubt he's held a racket in his life. Take that crap back to the Hamptons and stay there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewwww, screams "Nouveau Riche". Not my kinda peeps. :icon_smile_big: On vacation, you'll love visiting the Hamptons or even Greenwich, CT. You may want to pass on Brooklyn, though!

--A


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

alec4444 said:


> Ewwww, screams "Nouveau Riche". Not my kinda peeps. :icon_smile_big: On vacation, you'll love visiting the Hamptons or even Greenwich, CT. You may want to pass on Brooklyn, though!
> 
> --A


To each his/her own...you wear what you want to, and I'll wear what I want to. :deadhorse-a:


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Mannix said:


> To each his/her own...you wear what you want to, and I'll wear what I want to. :deadhorse-a:


Well, as long as you're passionate about it, that's all that matters, really. :icon_smile: Add that to the list: People who can't seem to derive their own style!

--A


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

why some places don't have "Non-Smoking" areas?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Howard said:


> why some places don't have "Non-Smoking" areas?


...and where might that be? I "places" I assume you mean restaurants?


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> ...and where might that be? I "places" I assume you mean restaurants?


Most of California is now a No-Smoking place, including great swaths of the outdoors.

Whether this is a complete improvement to society in general is something I can't quite decide.

"_As an example to others, and not that I care for moderation myself, it has always been my rule never to smoke when asleep and never to refrain when awake._" Mark Twain, 70th birthday speech


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Quay said:


> Whether this is a complete improvement to society in general is something I can't quite decide.


Though I do enjoy smoke-free restaurants, I don't think it's an improvement. It's just another example of government nannyism, IMO. I love how local and state governments and the Fed hide behind the guise of smoking bans being done for public health reasons. If cigarettes are so bad, why don't they just outlaw them? Oh, that's right...they make too much money off the taxes, penalties, etc. It's also hypocritical how they will allow smoking in casinos when the rest of the city or state are smoke-free (again, because of the money going into state coffers).

Sorry for the diversion from a fairly light-hearted thread.

I don't get why it won't stop raining this spring.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> I don't get why it won't stop raining this spring.


Your complaining about rain? God we just had three consecutive days of rain in Canberra, the first time in four years.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

ajo said:


> Your complaining about rain? God we just had three consecutive days of rain in Canberra, the first time in four years.


If I could, I'd send you some. Good to know there's a small break in the drought.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Swine flu. Gives me the creeps.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> If I could, I'd send you some. Good to know there's a small break in the drought.


Thanks I'll let you know when it gets here.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> ...and where might that be? I "places" I assume you mean restaurants?


everybody from customers to workers smoke but they should stop smoking altogether,they keep trashing the butts and I'm sick and tired of sweeping them up all the time.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Howard said:


> everybody from customers to workers smoke but they should stop smoking altogether,they keep trashing the butts and I'm sick and tired of sweeping them up all the time.


Cigarette butts are disgusting...but even more so when they've been smashed into the pavement or flipped out of a car window. I honestly do not care if one smokes around me (except when eating), but don't people toss them in trash cans?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Cigarette butts are disgusting...but even more so when they've been smashed into the pavement or flipped out of a car window. I honestly do not care if one smokes around me (except when eating), but don't people toss them in trash cans?


It's an interesting phenomenon. I suspect that many, if not most, of the people who regularly throw their cigarette butts out their car window wouldn't even think of doing the same thing with their candy wrappers or empty coffee cups.

So why do they do it?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> It's an interesting phenomenon. I suspect that many, if not most, of the people who regularly throw their cigarette butts out their car window wouldn't even think of doing the same thing with their candy wrappers or empty coffee cups.
> 
> So why do they do it?


I honestly don't think they see it as littering...because the wrappers and butts are small. I also suspect that a lot of people do this because they weren't taught to do otherwise as children. They are an awful lot of irresponsible people out there who have been allowed to breed.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

1. Sports on TV -- maybe more boring than the propaganda roundtable political shows on Sunday morning broadcast TV.
2. Sports craziness -- ok, you like sports, liked playing it, but dressing up like a clown and being half naked in the freezing cold with a slice of cheese on your head? ... ever thought about professional help?
3. Piercings
4. Tattoos -- see how they run.
5. Most all pop stars
6. Liberalism in politics
7. George Cloony (and the new Boring) -- is he REALLY an actor? Be honest. The "new Boring" is that load of extremely dull actors that seem to be all over TV, tabloids, and the lust of every man and woman without a life or brain: actors that look blandly handsome/pretty and can't really act very well, but can say words and not over act.
8. Video game addiction (like WoW) -- don't those games bore you after a couple hours?? This must be great for people running from psychological trauma, but for fairly normal people it makes no sense.
9. James Bond -- ok stuff, but its so ridiculous while trying to be serious. Since Connery left it's been extremely average entertainment.
10. Microsoft Windows -- why would someone use this awful OS??



AMVanquish said:


> 1. The Godfather movies
> 2. Hard liquor (undeveloped taste buds, maybe?)
> 3. Male jewelry (besides watches and cufflinks)
> 4. Tropical islands
> 5. Kate Hudson, Cameron Diaz and Julia Roberts


I agree and see where you are coming from. Tropical Islands are ok for a quick visit, but they are pretty tiresome and dull to me.

Hard Liquor?? If you don't know the joy of hard liquor, it's like you just stood on the street corner and screamed about your virginity. It's actually quite good, but you have to acquire the taste. Try sipping from a bottle of Jack every night for a month until it is all gone. You'll get into it.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*what?*



TMMKC said:


> I honestly don't think they see it as littering...because the wrappers and butts are small. I also suspect that a lot of people do this because they weren't taught to do otherwise as children. They are an awful lot of irresponsible people out there who have been allowed to breed.


Are you sure they aren't being given enough credit? I think they know exactly what they are doing... they just don't care! Oh, and yes, there are far too many irresponsible mouthbreathers perpetuating the breed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jackmccullough said:


> It's an interesting phenomenon. I suspect that many, if not most, of the people who regularly throw their cigarette butts out their car window wouldn't even think of doing the same thing with their candy wrappers or empty coffee cups.
> 
> So why do they do it?


Cause people are lazy,they're too lazy to find a garbage can.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

At Pathmark yesterday,there was a tomato sauce glass breakage outside the entrance and one of the workers was told to mop the ground so I asked him Why is the manager telling you to mop the ground,It's going to rain tomorrow so it's going to wash the sauce away,It doesn't make sense.I mean I understand the glass so people don't step onto something dangerous but why mop up the ground,people step in it anyway.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Howard said:


> At Pathmark yesterday,there was a tomato sauce glass breakage outside the entrance and one of the workers was told to mop the ground so I asked him Why is the manager telling you to mop the ground,It's going to rain tomorrow so it's going to wash the sauce away,It doesn't make sense.I mean I understand the glass so people don't step onto something dangerous but why mop up the ground,people step in it anyway.


I wouldn't want red sauce on my leather soles, and if it's right in front of the entrance people are going to be forced to walk right through it. If it's not in the direct path then I'd leave it...but that manager might have a stick up his a$$ and be power hungry.


----------

